
Google records your location even when you tell it not to - robin_reala
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/13/google-location-tracking-android-iphone-mobile
======
gnicholas
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749330)

